# Which guitar case to buy?



## PulienJier (Dec 5, 2014)

Since my band is starting to do quite a bit of shows AND we are probably going to have a residency. I figured that my method of putting two electrical guitars separated by some padding in one acoustic case might not be the most suited for regular transportation (a.k.a. being thrown in the back of a car piled with gear), so I decided I should buy either two hard case or two good gig bag or a good gig bag which can take two guitars. 

Now I am turning to you, your experiences and your knowledge. I would like your recommendations. My budget is around 120$ per case or 250$ if there is a great bag that fits two guitars in one.
My guitars are a Jazzmater and a Jaguar with a bigsby. The bigsby is troubling me, I fear that it won't fit in a case.

I know I should go to a shop near me and try a bunch, and I am gonna do just that. BUT I wanted your opinions and recommendations first.

Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I would consider buying two hard shell (HS) cases.

Our local Kijiji often has quite a few HS cases for sale from about $60.00 to $80.00 each. Maybe you will have similar luck local to you. On occasion, there are higher quality cases available for around $100.00 or so.

I bought 2 good HS cases through Kijiji and all they needed was to have the interiors vacuumed. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just to get to local gigs? Any hard case that fits, really. And the bigsby will be fine.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I like the SKB cases. I have one for a Tele with a Bigsby and it fits fine.

http://www.skbcases.com/music/products/proddetail.php?f=&id=614&o=&offset=&c=82&s=75

Mono make a double gigbag, pricey, but I've heard good things.

http://monocreators.com/dual-electric-guitar/


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

If it were me a hard case for sure to protect from a bangin and a klankin. You can pick up a half descent case for around $80 to $100 bucks.


----------



## PulienJier (Dec 5, 2014)

I went for those two Yorkville bass hard case since every other cases I tried would not fit my Jaguar or Jazzmaster unless I got a special one from fender which costs WAYYYYYYY too much and isn't much sturdier.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Rockaudio-Da...401?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f986fee1

I don't know for sure about the fit but you could always email them and ask.

*PulienJier*, that black one with the bigsby looks killer.

Nathan


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

PulienJier said:


> I went for those two Yorkville bass hard case since every other cases I tried would not fit my Jaguar or Jazzmaster unless I got a special one from fender which costs WAYYYYYYY too much and isn't much sturdier.


I have a tear drop bass one for my SR500F and am considering getting a rectangular bass one for my Iceman--not a bass--but it won't fit int he normal guitar ones (too long) and the horn is too wide for a teardrop.
The one it came with is in bad shape from years of walking around with it, taking busses, banging the corner on curbs & stairs, etc.

Cases can take a toll--but it did it's job & protected the guitar.
It even took a couple of tumbles downstairs--and no damage to the guitar.
But it need to be retired.
The fact I don't gig doesn't make it a priority--but I have no problem getting one of those for that guitar.


----------



## PulienJier (Dec 5, 2014)

My girlfriend painted/tagged my cases with my band's name.



Looks badass!


----------

